# Everede, the best boring bar



## Karl_T (Feb 15, 2015)

I was introduced to Everede boring bars in machine shop school, about 1980. They are simply the best non insert boring bars made. You can get the cutting bit in either  HSS or carbide. they are resharpen-able.
http://everede.net/everede_2014_catalog_prod_style_bars_inserts.html

Being a cheap skate, I shop eBay. Most folks don't know about these, so I score them cheap:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161588410318

With this purchase, I now have a lifetime supply.  So, I'll let my little secret out

Karl


----------



## buffdan (Feb 15, 2015)

How do you re-sharpen, using jig, or off-hand?
Any pictures of sharpening setup?

Thanks Karl..
Dan


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 15, 2015)

buffdan said:


> How do you re-sharpen, using jig, or off-hand?
> Any pictures of sharpening setup?
> 
> Thanks Karl..
> Dan



I just sharpen free hand with bit already installed. 

If using carbide bits you need a green wheel or, much better,  a diamond wheel


----------



## Big Bore Builder (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a set in a wood box.    Great tools.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a pretty nice collection of them from 7/32" up to 1", including a couple of carbide shank one's, too.
Back when I could see better, I ground a tool bit for the 7/32" bar to single point 10 pitch Acme thread in the cross feed nut for my 9" SBL.

Someone scarfed up about fifteen short boring bars on eBay for just under $45 today.  Wasn't me.


----------

